
Collabora brings smooth editing to Android and iOS - onyva
https://www.collaboraoffice.com/press-releases/collabora-office-4-2-0-for-ios-and-android/
======
onyva
I don’t see specific support for right-to-left editing in the toolbar, but
I’ve noticed existing documents in mixed Latin, Arabic and Hebrew can be
edited and are displayed correctly respecting directionality.

